# Detailer required with short notice..



## fernando_khan (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi, any help would be much appreciated..

Any companies or reputable persons who can do some detailing work on a short notice basis?

Based in Birmingham, however can travel.


Porsche 997 Gt2... Paint correction, interior detail, and full car detail including bays etc.

Mercedes C63 Amg Black Series.. Same as above


Thanks


Fizz


----------

